# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Cartas Sueltas

## elmagobarreda

No estaria mal vender cartas sueltas en tiendamagia, podrian haber algunas trucadas. No se, ¿ Como lo veis ?

----------


## Ghod

> No estaria mal vender cartas sueltas en tiendamagia, podrian haber algunas trucadas. No se, ¿ Como lo veis ?


Yo diría que ya las hay...

----------


## raul938

si las hay.

----------


## elmagobarreda

Pues por favor que alguien me diga donde porque yo no las encuentro... Gracias.

----------


## mariio

mira,en tiendamagia venden pegatinas que se ponen en cartas en blanco o cartas normales y al pegar quedan perfectas
si quieres una carta suelta normal,comprate otra baraja.

----------


## h0ax

y tmbn tiene un surtido bicycle..

----------


## cipotron13

Si en tiendamagia venden un surtido de bicycle, yo me lo compre, viene muy bien surtido y junto con una baraja normal se pueden fabricar algunos efectos....

----------


## elmagobarreda

Gracias mariio, no habia visto las pegatinas. 
h0ax, cipotron, ya me e dado cuenta de ese surtido, no lo habia visto, gracias.

----------


## cipotron13

No hay de qué compañero, para eso estamos  :Wink:

----------


## Rubix

yo tengo una baraja bicycle roja que me falta 1 carta y otras las he cortado para un efecto... si necesitas una en concreto, y siendo de castellon (donde yo vivo... jejeje) no tendria problema en pasartela. Si eso, me mandas un privado o me contestas por aqui.

Saluditos!

----------


## Mago Gon

Independientemente de los surtidos de cartas en tiendamagia venden una especie de dvd para fabricarte tus propias cartas o algo asi, parece interesante aunque aun no le he echado un ojo, en plan "Imprime tus cartas" o algo asi
suerte!

----------


## vakk

> mira,en tiendamagia venden pegatinas que se ponen en cartas en blanco o cartas normales y al pegar quedan perfectas
> si quieres una carta suelta normal,comprate otra baraja.


ola buenas mira yo querria esas pegatinas, como se llaman y/o cuanto cuestan esque yo queria acer un juego de will cards y las pegatinas me vendrian perfect
si me buscas el link te lo agradeceria mucho.
un saludo

----------


## TxeMa

Yo pregunté lo mismo hace algún tiempo.

Me dado cuenta que no merece la pena.

Es mejor comprar 2 o 3 barajas y aprovechar de cada baraja la carta que vayas a utilizar, pues con el tiempo acabarás usándola para otros juegos, y la carta suelta que has comprado en cuanto se gaste un poco perderá su uso.

Es mi consejo

Un saludo  :Wink1:

----------


## elmagobarreda

Buenos consejos, gracias.

----------

